# Pepper is not well



## warthog (Oct 19, 2010)

I have posted previously under feeding, that I was not happy with Peppers weight loss, resulting from feeding Chops.  We weighed her at the vets is down to 66lbs. 

Over the last day or two she has been wandering around, like she was over tired and worn out, poor girl.

Hadn't worried too much about this, because the humidity has dropped a little here and the sun is now blistering hot.  She was staying in the shade eating and drinking as normal, peeing and pooing OK.

Last night she totally refused her grain. This is just not like her, she would normally eat herself into the ground given half a chance.  Got her to eat a little papaya and nibble a few of the leaves and branches I cut for her.

This morning maybe just a smidging perkier, but I felt it warranted a call to the vet.  She couldn't come out, her car is off the road (well this is Belize).  So I took her in.

She gave her a good checking over, teeth, hooves, temperature, lungs.

Her findings:

1. Whilst no outward signs of worms, we will worm her, best place to start. - Fully agree.  Would have preferred a fecal, but lets hit for before we get into any more problems. - Didn't think to ask which wormer she used, but I every confidence in this woman.

2.  Teeth and mouth OK.

3.  Hooves OK - maybe need a little trimming.

4.  Lungs - can hear a little rasping.

5.  Temperature 104.

Her diagnosis:

Obvious respiratory problem, with the rasping on her lungs.   

Difficult to diagnose without testing.  So we are going to treat as Mycoplasma.

Treatment:

Tylosin 3/4cc 2 x day for 4 days SQ.  Should see some improvement within 48hours.  If not will be doing blood work.

I am putting this out here for information may always be useful to someone.

Would ask you all to keep your fingers crossed for her to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## glenolam (Oct 19, 2010)

Good luck to you both!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope she does ok for you.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 19, 2010)

I think most folks use Tylan200 @ 1ml/20-25lbs 1x/day, so giving 1.5ml/day in two shots would be enough to treat 30-37.5lbs -- only about half her weight.

I say that having never used Tylan, so I dunno..  That's just the dosage I remember seeing a lot.  I'm not a vet..  And I tend to use the maximum dosage known to be "safe" (read that, sub-lethal), of every medication, in almost all situations.  Soooo...take that for what it's worth, and consider who's saying it.

Hope she improves.  I'm sure she will.   

Um..hey...she's not *bred* is she?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 19, 2010)

You guys are in my thoughts...Im prayin for a speedy recovery for her!

Poor girl


----------



## warthog (Oct 19, 2010)

glenolam, Ksalvango, Emmetts Dairy,

Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## warthog (Oct 19, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> I think most folks use Tylan200 @ 1ml/20-25lbs 1x/day, so giving 1.5ml/day in two shots would be enough to treat 30-37.5lbs -- only about half her weight.
> 
> I say that having never used Tylan, so I dunno..  That's just the dosage I remember seeing a lot.  I'm not a vet..  And I tend to use the maximum dosage known to be "safe" (read that, sub-lethal), of every medication, in almost all situations.  Soooo...take that for what it's worth, and consider who's saying it.
> 
> ...


Thanks CM, I will keep those dosages in mind and speak to the vet if needeed.

She isn't bred, she kidded June 9, and whilst he tries to take sneaky sucks, she usually kicks him off.


----------



## elevan (Oct 19, 2010)

Poor Pepper! Praying for a speedy recovery!


----------



## warthog (Oct 19, 2010)

Pepper is already showing a little improvement, not much, but its there, had a little grain, nibbling hay, and leaves.  Generally looking a little perkier.  So we will see how things go, and I will report back to the vet tomorrow pm (48 hours).

MY DH and DS often think I am OCD, because I know all my animals behaviour inside out.  But it's because of this when things change I know something is wrong.

Whilst we are treating for mycoplasma, this is not necessarily what it is.  There is a respiratory problem and I suppose treat for the worst.

The vet said to me this morning, that she had only ever seen two cases of mycoplasma, they were in sheep, and usually by the time anyone notices there is something wrong they have hacking coughs and are gasping for breath.  So if I am considered OCD, I can live with that as long as I can spot when something is wrong with my animals.


----------



## warthog (Oct 19, 2010)

elevan said:
			
		

> Poor Pepper! Praying for a speedy recovery!


Thank you.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 19, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> Pepper is already showing a little improvement.
> 
> MY DH and DS often think I am OCD, because I know all my animals behaviour inside out.  But it's because of this when things change I know something is wrong.
> 
> So if I am considered OCD, I can live with that as long as I can spot when something is wrong with my animals.


I dont think its OCD at all...if they consider knowing your animals behavoir well and  loving them with all your heart OCD...than I should be locked up!!!  I must have the worst case ever!!!!     

  Glad to hear she showing a little improvement!!  Thats a blessing!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 20, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> Pepper is already showing a little improvement, not much, but its there, had a little grain, nibbling hay, and leaves.  Generally looking a little perkier.  So we will see how things go, and I will report back to the vet tomorrow pm (48 hours).






> MY DH and DS often think I am OCD, because I know all my animals behaviour inside out.  But it's because of this when things change I know something is wrong.


We were down in the barn once and I ran my hands over one of the goats and knew a gate had popped open somewhere..  Reason being, I felt a burr her coat, and I knew there weren't any burrs in the field where they were supposed to be...so I knew there was a gate open somewhere.

Sure enough, there was.  

It's not OCD...it's just "intensive management."  



> Whilst we are treating for mycoplasma, this is not necessarily what it is.  There is a respiratory problem and I suppose treat for the worst.


Here's another 



> The vet said to me this morning, that she had only ever seen two cases of mycoplasma, they were in sheep, and usually by the time anyone notices there is something wrong they have hacking coughs and are gasping for breath.  So if I am considered OCD, I can live with that as long as I can spot when something is wrong with my animals.


Aaaand another


----------



## warthog (Oct 20, 2010)

Pepper is so much better today, went out to feed this morning, she is back to 'herd queen duties' chasing the others about, obviously not enough herd discipline over the last fews day 

She ate her grain, this morning although I gave her less than usual, don't want to overload her on grain, since she has not been eating to well.

Had to go out and get some shopping, so left them penned with loads of leaves, and she was getting tucked in no end.

She is still not totally back to normal but obviously getting there.

If she is the same or better later today, I will leave calling the vet until tomorrow am.  Will the see if she want's to see her again or finish the antibiotics first and then take her in.

Things seem to be looking good.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 20, 2010)

Awesome!  


Out of curiosity...are you giving the Tylan IM or SQ, and what's her reaction to it?  I've never used it before (though I have a bottle -- imagine that :/ ) because I've heard/read that it stings really, really bad..

Does she act like it bugs her?


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 20, 2010)

Yippie!!!   

Thats GREAT news!!!!   Im happy for you guys!!!


----------



## warthog (Oct 20, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Awesome!
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity...are you giving the Tylan IM or SQ, and what's her reaction to it?  I've never used it before (though I have a bottle -- imagine that :/ ) because I've heard/read that it stings really, really bad..
> ...


Why I am not suprised, don't you have bottle of everything 

No seriously, I am giving it SQ, and it doesn't seem to bother her at all.  Stick her food bucket under her nose, DH hold the horns, just in case, and wham bam done.  Do base of neck shoulder area.

I hate doing injections, but this time it's really easy.

One tip my vet did give me though,  I had never thought of this, and probably is secon nature to you.  The needle you use to draw the stuff from the vial with, don't use to inect with, once it's punctured the top of the vial it's blunted, so just keep that for drawing the stuff into the syringe. Told you simple, but you already know that eh


----------



## warthog (Oct 20, 2010)

Emmetts Dairy said:
			
		

> Yippie!!!
> 
> Thats GREAT news!!!!   Im happy for you guys!!!


Thanks you, all is looking good.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 20, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> One tip my vet did give me though,  I had never thought of this, and probably is secon nature to you.  The needle you use to draw the stuff from the vial with, don't use to inect with, once it's punctured the top of the vial it's blunted, so just keep that for drawing the stuff into the syringe. Told you simple, but you already know that eh


I would never have thought of that.  I may employ that technique for kids in the future..

As for the big goats, well...they should just consider themselves lucky that I'm not re-using needles.


----------



## warthog (Oct 21, 2010)

I am pleased to say that Pepper is doing well.

On a scale of 1 - 10, I would say she is 8.5.

Spoke to the vet this morning, just carry on with the full course of the antibiotics, that will mean Saturday evening is her last shot.

If any further problems, take her straight back in.  Neither myself or the vet are anticipating and problems, think we caught the problem earlier enough, BUT these are goats.

But all is looking good.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 15, 2010)

Is she back to normal now?


----------



## warthog (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you, she is fighting fit, literally, back to bossing the herd, and all is well.


----------

